# Need to repair Canon SX400



## bumbleB83 (Nov 5, 2015)

The front ring on my Canon SX400 keeps popping out when I take my Macro lens off, and it's making me nuts, I feel like that ring is going to break one of these days... there appears to be some blue rubber cement/glue that was holding the ring in, and I'd like to purchase that same glue to repair it, does any one know what glue is good to fix this problem? I don't want to use the wrong kind and damage my lens. I tried Google, and it keeps bringing up superglue, and I'm not real confident that the vapors from that would be ok for the camera lens. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## bumbleB83 (Nov 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2015)

Plastic to metal?  Maybe an automotive adhesive, but TBH, I'd search for a real camera repair shop.


----------



## bumbleB83 (Nov 5, 2015)

The inside part that it adheres to, is only to plastic I believe. You are probably right. It does pop back in and function as normal, but it's getting to to not come back out, that'd be nice. Thanks for your response.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2015)

I tried a quick search on blue adhesives and came up with a carpet adhesive and glue dots.  I don't think adhesive colors are standardized like some fluids are.  Good luck.


----------

